# TransEuopa Ferries



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just booked three more return trips with TransEuropa for a mere £44.00 per each return - one is in May around the Spring Bank Holiday.

Ostend is ideal for heading for Luxembourg and onwards with what has become my almost "scheduled service" to Lake Garda!

The passenger seat is vacant in March if anyone fancies a trip! 

Rapide561


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide561, just looked on TransEuropa site and it gives length limit as 6mts. I have a van that is 6.39mts, do you no if they will accept it :?: 

whistlinggypsy


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi whistlinggypsy

We used Transeuropa earlier in the year, we were subjected to a security check before being loaded on to the ferry. Nobody however bothered about measuring the length of our van. I think that you should be o.k. When we travelled there were only 2 lorries 3 cars and our van on board, more staff than passengers, and space was not an issue.
Have a good trip


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Brian it's made my mind up to book with them. Can you tell me if the return dates are fixed or can you ring and make an amendment without charge.

regards

whistlinggypsy (bob)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi whistlinggypsy

I am afraid that I cannot help you on that point. All I can say is that we found Transeuropa to be a very accomodating company to deal with.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Cheers Brian, I have just sent TransEuropa a email asking them for more details so I should have all the answers shortly.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Transeuropa*

Hi

There is a possible downside with the above

Many years ago the company was operated by "Oostende Lines" - using the same ships as are currently in operation. On two occasions I arrived at the port with a coach and 48 passengers and due to adverse weather was advised to travel to Dover, then transferred to what was a Sealink vessel.

It all adds to the excitement, plus i will enjoy the four hour nap after the 270 miles driver from Barnsley to Ramsgate!

Rapide561


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

Transeuropa don't charge an amendment fee
They won't worry about a 39cm overhang (they're looking for half metre plus & only measure where there is an obvious discrepancy between booked & actual length)
Two of the ships are ex RMT, one is ex Sally, two are ex P&O and one is ex Brittany ferries
I can't remember the last time Ramsgate closed as a port - certainly less often than some others. Also, the ships have different crews now so they same issues are unlikely to arise


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ramsgate*

Well, I have booked another two crossings at £42.00!

I wish they could take the dogs though....


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

dogs won't ever happen - there's a local byelaw based on anti-rabies so as a result Transeuropa don't ahve a pet passport licence


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide, you answered one of my questions "no dogs", I have sent Transeurope a email and as yet have had no reply (3 days) asking for more info. Its a bit worrying when a company touting for business will not respond to customer queries. :?:


----------

